
Deep learning  in the brain - bmc7505
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2A1tnmq5zQdQU1YRFpwWFNISDQ/view
======
bmc7505
There is a pretty intriguing/troubling observation at the end (cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14736254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14736254)):

 _If our brains are doing gradient descent, and we can determine the signals
used to indicate the gradient, then in the future (with good enough neural
prostheses) we could do backprop through an AI back into the brain!_

